

Vidinterest.com – a social video platform - nirajan
http://enbeeone3.com/vidinterest-com-a-social-video-platform/
Vidinterest enables you to add unlimited videos from Youtube, Vimeo and Dailymotion, have notifications like facebook and you can follow people or their playlist like Twitter. Further in the owners own words,’Vidinterest is to videos what Pinterest is to images’.
======
technologeek
This social networks is similar to Pinterest, but for videos. I think that if
Pinterest include all videos in their system, vidinterest would have no chance
...

------
davcj
cool, now i get another place to hangout lol

